# Thinking of selling my off-grid cabin in the woods



## campfire Curage

Hi, I'm located in the most secluded area of Pa. Area is mountains and farmland, good hunting and great fishing, snowmobiling and ATV riding. Recently we moved to the area and bought a large log home. So we really don't have a need or use for our log cabin in the woods. The place is completely self reliant and secluded. No people for about a mile. Then its a neighbor on a dirt road, 2 miles down that dirt road and your on a secluded country road which leads to a small country town about five miles. Safe wonderful place to live, quite, and peaceful. New well and septic, full bathroom and shower, hot water through out the home. Nice place with a new barn. Please look at my video walk threw. Contact me if you have any interest. We don't want to sell this place but we don't use it and all we do is cut grass and keep up on the place. We are selling our cabin for $135,000, also I'm not doing any financing sorry. The land is located on top of a mountain with great cherry trees and 8 acres of mostly forested land with a good size yard, barn and woodshed. Many places for gardening. Wildlife is everywhere and hunting is very good here. Black Bear and Whitetail deer frequent this land. 
Click the link below for a full video walk threw...
Thank you. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am_xVc7It-Q[/ame]


----------



## AngieM2

Please post what price you are thinking of asking for this. How much land comes with it, is it cleared enough for a garden, or all forest around it?

And would you consider land contract/owner finance type arrangement.

And how serious are you about selling since you said you are "thinking" of selling. Don't want anyone to try to buy it and then you decide not to sell.

But it does sounds very nice.


----------



## RonM

Nice video , you mention a small town nearby, what is the name of the town......


----------



## campfire Curage

The village of Ulysses which is a turn off of route 6 going North on route 49 about ten miles. Also located in Potter County Pa. The property is about five miles outside of the village. 

Thank you.


----------



## RonM

Been all over Potter "Gods Country"


----------



## Guest

and the outbuildings seen in the beginning of the video??


----------



## campfire Curage

One is the woodshed, the Barn, Power house with battery bank inverter and charger, and outhouse with concrete tank still working even though we have full facilities inside.


----------



## campfire Curage

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am_xVc7It-Q[/ame]


The property is 8 acres. The area is really nice, top of the mountain but not really steep to hilly to get in the road. Its almost flat but big sky area driving in. The private one mile road going in is a deeded right of way threw some long fields and then it winds its way into our woods, predominantly Cherry trees, good timber value. The location is near Ulysses Pa. Fox Hill area, Secluded and private off the grid and not that far from a small town if you need some supplies. I'm asking 135,000. New barn, well, septic, pluming and utilities. Also the cabin was redone by the Amish a few years ago it was lifted and put on a solid foundation with the addition done. The cabin is built right and will hold up. Everything is only a few years old. We have a lot invested and are just looking to get a fair price and find someone who will enjoy our place, Cherry Hollow Lodge as much as we have. The log cabin and Barn are power by a 10,000 watt inverter with a large battery bank, this is in its own small shed and it set up for solar and wind power with a charger for the batteries. We have a special well pump made for solar powered off grid homes. The well is new and great water, 215 feet, water at 25 feet which is great for the top of a mountain. Cabin is furnished and most of the items can stay. Really everything is new, hotwater heater well tank, fixtures its all about two year old. There are ATV and Snowmobile trails that leave right from the front door, also hunting is really good, my sons have always taken game with in hours of opening day. Myself, I did not take any game. Wanted my boys to have a good season. Great fly-fishing near by and beautiful country. Last place on earth where anyone could find you. If they were looking :}

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am_xVc7It-Q[/ame]


----------



## mrtazman56

Did u sell this yet? My email is [email protected] Thanks


----------



## campfire Curage

Not yet :}


----------



## RonM

Campfire, what road are you on near Ulysses, my buddy is just outside Brookland near Gold, trying to pinpoint you.....


----------



## campfire Curage

I'm off of Cowburn about a mile back off the the dirt road.


----------



## campfire Curage

Cowburn and Foxhill rd. area, my place is a mile back on a private lane. Good area, quite and peaceful.


----------



## RonM

What was it like up there with all the snow, was your lane accessible..Have any more outside photos.........


----------



## RonM

Campfire Courage send me a PM with your email address........thanks.......


----------



## cb1963

don't suppose you still have this availble for sale???


----------

